# Update DE Frank Alexander suspended for 10 more games



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess that means recreational drug use of some sort. I don't feel like looking it up, but this must mean that he's failed drug tests in the past and got himself into the program.



> The team announced Friday that defensive end Frank Alexander has been suspended four games for violating the NFL policy and program for substances of abuse.


http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap2000000346219/article/panthers-frank-alexander-suspended-four-games


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: DE Frank Alexander suspended 4 games*

http://www.si.com/nfl/2014/10/01/carolina-panthers-frank-alexander-substance-abuse-suspension-0



> The NFL has suspended Carolina Panthers defensive end Frank Alexander 10 games for a second violation of the league's substance abuse policy.
> Alexander was expected to return for the Panthers this week, as his previous four-game suspension for violating the policy was set to end. The defensive end's initial suspension was announced in May.


----------

